# substring



## thomas (18. Dez 2003)

Hallo
kan mir jemand substring näher erkleren, und compareto
Danke Vielmals


----------



## bygones (18. Dez 2003)

was ist so schwer an tutorials bzw. der api....

die methode substring liefert die - wie der name schon sagt, einen Teilstring des ursprünglichen Strings zurück


```
String s = "Hallo Welt";
String t = s.substring(1); // liefert den Teilstring von s ab der Position 1 zurück;
String u = s.substring(1,3); // Liefert den Teilstring von s ab der Position 1 bis Position 3 zurück;
System.out.println(t); // gibt "allo Welt" zurück
System.out.println(u); // gibt "all" zurück"
```

comparTo ist en methode mit der du nach belieben zwei objekte vergleichen kannst !"

Lese dir einfach mal die API durch:

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.1/docs/api/java/lang/String.html


----------



## Nobody (19. Dez 2003)

zu comparto: vergleicht den inhalt der zeiger, nicht die addresse wie bei (z1==z2)


----------

